# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Making a fake 3D rock background



## Little Fish (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi, not sure if this has been posted before.
I am interested in creating a 3D rock background to stick to the inside back wall of my aquarium. So far, my options were buying pictures of rock surfaces or 3D rock backgrounds found at some website (not sure if they deliver to my area or how expensive its going to cost). Has anyone tried building a rock background on a DIY basis? Ideally, the finished product should not jut out too much into the aquarium and should not leak toxic chemicals into the water. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Little Fish (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi, not sure if this has been posted before.
I am interested in creating a 3D rock background to stick to the inside back wall of my aquarium. So far, my options were buying pictures of rock surfaces or 3D rock backgrounds found at some website (not sure if they deliver to my area or how expensive its going to cost). Has anyone tried building a rock background on a DIY basis? Ideally, the finished product should not jut out too much into the aquarium and should not leak toxic chemicals into the water. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Some links to start you off.

http://www.chamberlain.dk/?eid=2&seid=&overskr=Background

I used thise approach on my Tanganyika tank. My came out a lot better IMHO but its up to you. 

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

